# Guns America



## xjclassic (May 15, 2008)

Anybody ever purchase a gun from gunsamerica.com. I was thinking about purchasing a .22 rifle from the website. The seller has 187 completed transactions and no feed back. Makes me a little nervous. I also noticed several other sellers with larger completed transactions and little to no feedback.


----------



## VAMarine (Dec 25, 2008)

I've bought one gun from GA, the transaction was great, but for some reason I was unable to leave feedback...I don't know if I was having a bad internet day and just couldn't figure it out, or if you have a certain number of transactions before being able to leave feed back etc.

What does that mean? I don't know I guess I'm just trying to say that the feedback system on GA is kind of goofy. :smt082


----------



## xjclassic (May 15, 2008)

VAMarine said:


> I've bought one gun from GA, the transaction was great, but for some reason I was unable to leave feedback...I don't know if I was having a bad internet day and just couldn't figure it out, or if you have a certain number of transactions before being able to leave feed back etc.
> 
> What does that mean? I don't know I guess I'm just trying to say that the feedback system on GA is kind of goofy. :smt082


The site itself is a little weird in some ways. Sent the seller a purchase message last night, called the shop today and had my FFL contact them. Still no invoice or payment options. They were very quick with communication prior to the point I decided to purchase the gun. I know things happen so I am being patient. The gun is a pretty good deal and it is discontinued so I really want it.


----------



## DevilsJohnson (Oct 21, 2007)

I've not. I have searched more weapons there but ut seels that if I can find it at guinbroker ir is always cheaper


----------

